
Unconfirmed reports that Yahoo has sold Delicious for $5 Million+ - barredo
http://thenextweb.com/industry/2011/03/11/unconfirmed-reports-that-delicious-has-been-sold-for-5-million/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheNextWeb+%28The+Next+Web+All+Stories%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
movingahead
I have been sticking with Delicious in the hope that Yahoo will sell it off to
a good team, who can revive Delicious. Strange that no other company takes
bookmarks seriously. Google Bookmarks is a joke - it doesn't even sync with
Chrome.

~~~
polynomial
>Strange that no other company takes bookmarks seriously.

Cannot uparrow enough. Anyone care to shed some light on this?

~~~
pclark
Google Search killed bookmarks, it's faster and easier to simply Google a
vague string you remember from the page, rather than type a tag into a
different service, or trawl through six hundred sites you have incoherently
organised.

~~~
Alex3917
That was true five years ago maybe, but these days Google is pretty much a
cesspool. It often takes me over an hour just to find something vaguely
related to what I'm looking for, even if I remember three or four different
strings from the page.

Especially for things like academic journal articles, if you don't bookmark it
then it's pretty much gone forever.

~~~
revorad
_It often takes me over an hour just to find something vaguely related to what
I'm looking for, even if I remember three or four different strings from the
page._

I find that hard to believe. Can you give me an example?

~~~
Alex3917
I saw a writeup of a journal article just a few months ago about how there is
a lot of randomness in how academic grants are distributed. They basically
created several different panels of the people who write the grants and gave
them each the same proposals to review, and there was an enormous variance
between the proposals each panel funded. I think this was for NSF grants, but
I'm not sure. Anyway I can't for the life of me find either the writeup or the
journal article.

Similarly, I heard a story on NPR about a research study that found the best
predictor of how much 8th graders would earn as adults wasn't race, gender,
IQ, grades, or anything else like that, but rather was how much they thought
they would earn as adults. Can't for the life of me find that one either.

In fact there is an entire field of research that's disappeared. I know for a
fact that there is a field that's basically scientists researching
scientists/science, but I can't find more than a couple of the papers in this
field or even the appropriate wikipedia articles.

~~~
nostrademons
Have you tried a Google Scholar search? That's what it's tailor-made for; I
remember it having a few search quality issues when I was in college, but if I
was looking for academic work, that was the first place I'd go.

AFAIK Scholar also doesn't push more often than once every couple of years, so
you can be fairly sure it wasn't broken by a recent ranking change, and what
you see now is what you would've gotten in 2005, modulo additional articles
published.

~~~
Alex3917
Yes, I tried Google scholar and couldn't find what I was looking for. Maybe
I've just outgrown Google?

------
voxmatt
My problem with delicio.us was always the amount of time I had to devote to
managing everything. I had to manage the links, the tags, my page, the
plugins, etc... It's a wonderful service, but I always froze in that moment of
bookmarking: what do I tag this? Where am I going to put this that I remember?

To that end, I've been trying historio.us. I'm not so sure about it, but I
like that I just click one button and I know that if I really have to find it
some day, I can. They killer feature that would make it truly useful is some
sort of auto-filtering for what you're inputting.

~~~
didip
If you like convenience, I think you will like <http://mybucket.co>

It operates and accessible via bookmarklet. Care to give it a try?

Oh, and tagging is as simple as #youruniquekeywords

~~~
dustingetz
"create bucket" gave me a 500. fortunately i want this enough that i will come
back later today! edit: works now. two bookmarklets please! one thing that
annoys me about trunkly and delicious is that i have to click twice to save:
once on the bookmarklet, and once to save.

~~~
mcn
Didip replied to you but his reply is "dead." I think his first word might
have caused his post to get caught by a filter so I've reposted what he said
but changed that word.

>Didip said: [500 error solved]. I knew that 3am new feature addition is not a
good idea =) UPDATE: yeah, two clicks bug me as well. The technical reason is
that often times i want to bookmark a few images on that page. To do that (the
most convenient way), is to save the image, onclick() event when the
bookmarklet menu appears. Sorry, I'd love to have 1 click bookmarklet as well.
If the UI makes sense, I'll make the simpler bookmarklet.

------
raganwald
To save RiderOfGiraffes a few moments:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2313351>

~~~
barredo
It's deleted now

~~~
alanh
Hmm what’s the story here?

~~~
notaddicted
RiderOfGiraffes: unofficial #1 flagger of duplicate submissions (a.k.a dupes).

------
chrisboesing
I wonder who the "competitor" is that bought delicious.

The first one that comes to mind is Digg, since Kevin Rose said he would like
to buy it and Yahoo contacted Digg if they would by it[1]. The second one that
comes to my mind is StumbleUpon, especially two days after raising a Series B
of $17 Million[2].

[1]: [http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/26/kevin-rose-yahoo-
contacted-...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/26/kevin-rose-yahoo-contacted-
digg-to-see-if-we-wanted-to-take-over-delicious/)

[2]: [http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/09/stumbleupon-stumbles-
onto-1...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/09/stumbleupon-stumbles-
onto-17m-from-accel-and-others/)

~~~
cmer
I doubt Digg (the company) would bother. They are having more than enough
trouble keeping their own ship afloat.

EDIT: then again, I wasn't aware of this:
[http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/26/kevin-rose-yahoo-
contacted-...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/26/kevin-rose-yahoo-contacted-
digg-to-see-if-we-wanted-to-take-over-delicious/)

------
hassy
so having joshu and not selling in desperation is worth at least $13 million

~~~
nostrademons
It's funny that multi-billion-$ Yahoo seems more desperate than angel-funded
joshu.

------
rinnku
One day after we launch a new social bookmarking and community news site -
<http://www.rinnku.com> \- and Yahoo calls it quits!

The cowards... :)

~~~
jcslzr
good site there, good luck

seems the secret its to fake the traffic at the begging, let me know if you
find out how ;)

------
mckoss
I've been running social bookmarking service Faves.com for a couple of years.
We had to cut our team as we were not making enough money to support it.

This year we've actually been cutting features to emphasize performance. I'd
like to transition to a subscription model, myself. Prior to pinboard I
wouldn't have thought that was an option.

------
zaidf
StumbleUpon may be? They just raised 17M...and seem to enjoy buying stuff
back.

------
runevault
Hm if they are really moving it, should probably make a more recent backup of
my bookmarks just in case. Though I've not used the service much since word
came down they are selling or sunsetting it.

------
amitraman1
Bad missteps at Yahoo!. Apparently they have a new _faster_ e-mail. Yahoo
email in Flash/Javascript + visual ads really ruined my experience with Yahoo.

------
nivertech
I interested to know, how much is OPEX per month to keep afloat a consumer web
service, like delicious?

~~~
idlewords
I think it depends on how aggressive you want to be about spam fighting. The
marginal cost of running delicious is not high for Yahoo (especially now that
they fired the entire dev team), but you need someone to go in there and tidy
up after the spammers.

------
blazer
Onion?

Why so under valuated?

~~~
LargeWu
What makes you think $5 million is undervalued?

~~~
blazer
Because., It is Delicious. If they made an internal bid between Digg, Reddit,
Google & Bing. They could sell it between $15-20 million. Because., It is the
#1 social bookmarking service.

------
taken11
hope the will use the old domain again, del.icio.us was so much better than
delicious.com

~~~
brk
How exactly was that a better domain? I always thought that part of the issue
with delicious was that you couldn't _easily_ tell someone about it.

"Del dot". "No, D-E-L, not Dell, it's not a Dell site". "DEL dot icio dot US".
"Right, there is no www and no .com. It's just D E L dot I C I O dot U S. I
don't know why they didn't use www or .com, maybe they wanted to seem hyper
confusing to new users"

~~~
teaspoon
Now that it's 2011, I'd probably say, "Google 'delicious'."

~~~
cpeterso
Or bookmark it!

------
u48998
I want my browser to develop and improve the History feature so I don't have
to rely on manual bookmarking. Strangely, no one is paying attention.

